# Verizon extra connection pins by sim slot



## durag5 (Oct 5, 2012)

I know not all the galaxy s3's have these extra connection pins next to the sim slot. Does anyone know what they are for? They look similar to the connection pins for the wireless charging on the left.

http://img.ibtimes.com/www/data/imag...-galaxy-s3.JPG

vs

http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q268/enohand/S3.jpg

(Look at the far left board. You can see the pins next to the sim slot with a marker pointing up. On the far right you can see an extra notch cut out for those pins. Sorry this is the best picture I could find and I don't have a camera on me.)


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Been wondering the same thing since I broke one and the battery cover pushes them in, also did a Google search but couldn't find any info to the purpose. I hope someone here knows as it will alleviate my concern for breaking one


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Wireless Charging capability? Meaning you just need a back cover made for wireless charging and you are all set. I think.


----------



## durag5 (Oct 5, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Wireless Charging capability? Meaning you just need a back cover made for wireless charging and you are all set. I think.


No, the left pins are for this. I have wireless charging so I am certain for this. I am talking about the "extra" pins next to the sim card slot.


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

The extra pins are for the "Verizon specific" charging cover. The other pins are the "normal" charging pins that every variant (i9300 and all other d2) share


----------



## durag5 (Oct 5, 2012)

con247 said:


> The extra pins are for the "Verizon specific" charging cover. The other pins are the "normal" charging pins that every variant (i9300 and all other d2) share


What blows my mind then is that the VZW (or any US variant) Note 2 does *NOT* have the extra pins, but the International Note 2 does...This seems illogical if they are truly both for wireless charging. I can see one carrier being difficult and asking for 2, but thats clearly not the case.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Samsung Engineer A -
"But you see.. there's a blank spot here with just open air.."

Samsung Engineer B -
"Fuck it, throw some extra wireless charging pins in there."


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

I had a nice thing typed up but I accidentally hit back and lost it. Nutshell: Verizon was probably like we want our own pins and we won't sell your phone on our network if you don't make our own pins and an exclusive wireless battery door because people will switch to our network for wireless charging


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Samsung Engineer A -
> "But you see.. there's a blank spot here with just open air.."
> 
> Samsung Engineer B -
> "Fuck it, throw some extra wireless charging pins in there."


and then, some random person in charge of marketing: hey we have this capability to support not only standard wireless charging but also we could make a separate one that only works for our stuff and charge more for it, genius!

now make sure that we don't say anything about it to anyone, and definitely don't release any compatible chargers for people to use!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Samsung Engineer A -
> "But you see.. there's a blank spot here with just open air.."
> 
> Samsung Engineer B -
> "Fuck it, throw some extra wireless charging pins in there."


Fast wireless charging. Wheres imo i need kernel support


----------

